# OIl experts: New Agip 5W40 LL01 hot climate version



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

These are the specs of the new AGIP LL01 oil.
It is the Synt evolution 5W40.
I am considering it since here can get really hot in summer.
Is it any good?
*AGIP SINT EVOLUTION​Eni​*S.p.A.​
*Divisione Refining & Marketing​*Via Laurentina 449, 00142 Roma
Tel. centralino +39 06 5988.1
www.eni.it​​AGIP SINT EVOLUTION is a high- performance synthetic lubricant, specifically formulated to meet the
requirements of gasoline and Diesel engines of passenger cars of the latest type (16 valve/variable valve
timing/catalysed). Not only does these multigrade oil provide superior protection against wear, through
better lubrication it also helps save fuel and reduce emissions of all types of pollutants.​*Characteristics (typical figures)
SAE Grade (*) 5W-40​*Viscosity at 100°C mm²/s ​​13.6​
Viscosity at 40°C mm²/s ​​80​
Viscosity at -30°C mPa.s ​​6300​
Viscosity Index - ​​174​
Flash Point °C ​​240​
Pour Point °C ​​-36​
Mass Density at 15°C kg/l ​​0.853​
(*) SAE 0W-30 grade may be also available but subject to verification as sale is being discontinued​*Properties and Performance​* ​​Special synthetic basestocks and additives ensure that SINT EVOLUTION maintains ideal viscosity under
a wide range of conditions, reducing friction, fuel consumption and therefore noxious emissions. SINT
EVOLUTION's bases decrease volatility which diminish oil consumption thus reducing emissions from
unburned oil in exhaust, evaporation and oil leaking into the combustion chamber.​
 ​​Synthetic components increase adhesion of a film of oil to metal parts even when the engine has been
standing for long periods, ensuring easy starting and greatly reducing wear in the critical first phases
of ignition.​
 ​​SINT EVOLUTION maintain it's viscosity and lubricity even under gruelling driving conditions,
minimizing engine wear, ensuring long life for all moving parts and substantially reducing the need for
engine servicing and overhauls.​
 ​​In both road and laboratory tests tests, SINT EVOLUTION reduced overall fleet oil consumption, and
provided excellent engine protection under all types of real driving conditions.​
 ​​This oil delivers increased detergency, keeping engines free of sludge, varnish and other harmful
substances.​
*Specifications​*AGIP SINT EVOLUTION ​​is officially approved or meets the requirements of the following service
specifications:​
 ​​API SM/CF​ ​​ACEA A3/B3, A3/B4​ ​​BMW LongLife 01​ ​​GM LL-B-025​ ​​Maserati​ ​​MB 229.3​ ​​PORSCHE (5W-40)​ VW 502 00 + 505 00


----------

